# Accountproblem



## Arosk (13. Juni 2009)

Folgendes Problem:

Ich will mich mit meine Account einloggen und es steht die ganze Zeit nur da "Bitte warten..."

Habs schon mit anderem Account probiert, damit funktioniert es einwandfrei.

Was ist das Problem ?

Hat jemand eine Ahnung?

Edit: Funkt wieder... kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. Juni 2009)

Ne Ahnung, warum?
Oder ging es irgendwann wieder "einfach so"?


----------



## Bierzelthocker (15. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht hattest du

- zuviele Games innerhalb kurzer Zeit geöffnet / betreten
- zu oft aus und wieder eingeloggt

Da kam es ja regelmäßig zu aussetzern beim alten bnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angeblich wegen dem Botschutz oder warum auch immer...


----------



## Diablo3 (22. Juni 2009)

Überprüf doch mal deine Firewall-Einstellungen.
Hast du vielleicht ein Windows-Update auf ein neues Servicepack gemacht?

Port 6112 und 4000 sollten offen sein, damit alles gut funktioniert. Fehler in D2 selbst kannst du ausschließen, in dem du ein Singleplayer Game eröffnest.


EDIT: hoppla, das stand doch eben noch nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. Juni 2009)

Er hat das Problem schon gelöst, Leute. ;D


----------

